# shorewall/mail question -- RESOLVED

## Fred Krogh

I am trying to setup mail at 192.168.1.4.  The router is at 192.168.1.1.  The mail server is at 192.168.1.2.  When I try to set this up I the message "Thunderbird failed to find the setting for your email account".  I'm hoping the output in /var/log/messages (from 192.168.1.2) will shed some light on where the problem might be.  Of course any other ideas are most welcome, maybe postfix configuration, or ???

 *Quote:*   

> May 30 15:11:47 mon1 postfix/smtpd[21407]: connect from hplt[192.168.1.4]
> 
> May 30 15:11:47 mon1 postfix/smtpd[21407]: disconnect from hplt[192.168.1.4] ehlo=1 quit=1 commands=2
> 
> May 30 15:01:27 mon1 kernel: Shorewall:net2fw:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=f4:6d:04:d6:7d:15:00:16:d4:0e:4e:0a:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.4 DST=192.168.1.2 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=49189 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=46532 DPT=110 WINDOW=29200 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 
> ...

 

Thanks,

   FredLast edited by Fred Krogh on Sun May 31, 2015 1:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Fred Krogh,

```
Shorewall:net2fw:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=f4:6d:04:d6:7d:15:00:16:d4:0e:4e:0a:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.4 DST=192.168.1.2 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=49189 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=46532 DPT=110 WINDOW=29200 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 
```

This tells that a packet from  SRC=192.168.1.4 to DST=192.168.1.2 using PROTO=TCP, that was being sent from net2fw:DROP (net to the firewall) was dropped.

Shorewall considers the firewall to be its own zone, did you take that into account?

I use shorewall too, so I can share my setup if you want.

----------

## Fred Krogh

Thanks Neddy.  It seems I needed to add POP3 to things I would accept in the rules.  I'm not clear on why this used to work without the router, but for now I'm a very happy camper.

----------

